# Nailer for Crown Molding



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

I am still having trouble selecting nailers. The difficulty is compounded by the fact that I have some pretty bad wrist pain at times. I wonder if 1 16 gauge would put less stress on it than a 15. (This is for a big DYI project but not for day in day out.) I also think twisting a straight nailer, which most 16 gauges are, may aggravate the wrist problem. So should I pay a little extra for more expensive 16 angle and slightly more for a 16 angle gun?

On antoher note, I am looking at Bostitch and wondering about the reviews on line. They are either glowing or they trash Bostitch. Should I stay away from the brand?

Lastly, forget about compressors. Is it a good idea to get an nailer that doesn't need to be oiled?

TIA


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

I use a Craftsmen 18 gauge that shoots 2 inch long nails, it works good on any type of thin trim like that. 18 gauge should work fine unless you're putting on a really huge crown mold. 15 gauge is meant more for doing outdoor trim, like window trim or corner board. 16 gauge might be a little big if your trim is thin, you risk having a split, and the holes to fill in will be bigger. 

As far as using a gun that's oil free, it shouldn't matter. Mine takes oil, one guy told me it could spit up oil and get on the trim. But I have never seen it do that, I've used it on trim hundreds of times.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*I have decided on a 10 gauge*

Ken,

I think you are spot on about. I suspected so after reading your comments, but only now, in the middle of the night, did I have time to watch a DVD by Gary Katz. Some consider him a master when it comes to crown molding and finish carpentry. He pretty much agrees with you. He uses a Senco 18 gauge brad nailer that takes 2-1/18" long brads for "llight duty crown" like he is hanging in his video. If it was any bigger, he would use his 15 gauge.

I thought I was going to have to at least buy an 18 and a 15 or a 23 pinner and a 16. There is a great deal at HD for $269 for a combo with a 23, 18, 16, and a staple gun. Sounds great but the 18 only shoots 1-13/16" brads. A couple of the older guys there softly commented on how much better it would be if it took 2" brads. Now I see why and will hold out for a 2" brad gun.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello ,again.
2" brad nailer is a must have. I've got 6 or 7--Believe it or not my favorite is a Rigid. The two Bostich guns are the most trouble some for me.(Bad luck?)

Look for one with a hinged nose piece--You don't want to be looking for a metric Allen wrench every time you jamb a nail.

Finish gun--next purchase-Angle nails -easier to get gun into tight spots--Best ever made--
SENCO-Made in USA. A used SFN40 will be worth a search--The new Chinese Senco's are nothing special.

Oil or no oil? No difference as long as you remember to oil it.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Rigid brad gun got a good review*

Mke, I believe that your favorite 2" brad nailer is a Rigid. It got a good review from a source I found on line.

I definitely still want a 2" brad gun, but I missed something in the Katz DVD. While he uses an 18 Ga w 2-1/8" brads for what he calls "light duty crwon", he says he would use his 15 for anything bigger. I thought the "light duty" he was using for his demo was larger. Going back and checking dimensions, it isn't as large as what I am planning to nail up.

(The rise and run of what he hung are each 3-1/4". I don't believe he ever gives the spring angle but I am fairly certain it is 45. I don't think he ever indicates the size but laying it out on paper and measuring, I make it around 4-5/8". Assuming I sized it correctly.)

It looks like my needs are on the cusp, since most of the rooms will call for 5" and 8" crown. The living room has 18' horizontal ceilings, the master BR and my home office have Cathedrals string at 9' and 10' and sloping up. I can still use the 18 gauge for the kid's bed rooms with 7' ceilings and plan on using it for tacking up pieces and will use it a lot for tall baseboard.

A porter cable combo set at the HD is looking mighty good. $269 for a straight 16, a short 18 (1-3/8"/ Hsssss), an 18 crown stapler, a 23 pinner, AND a pancake compressor. Noisy but I can live with that. Only thing stopping me is I want a 2" 18 Gauge.

I am sitting on my hands for the after Thanksgiving sale to see what is abailable. Meanwhile, I am going to knock up a miter saw stand and practice coping.

Did I thank you for your help. If you would, I would like to know if you think a 16 Ga nailer would be much easier for me to use given some minor wrist problems. Also considering that most 16 guns are straight and an angle nailer may be easier on the wrist. Is the weight and kick of a 16 that much less than a 15, in general. I suspect it depends on the gun.

I may later want to do some oak, if I develop the skills for it, but proably can't afford it and will stick with paint grade MDF.

TIA.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

*Hello again,*

You want a 2' brad gun. Typical use-1/2 ' trim-1/2" drywall- 1 1/4 nail?
no holding power.

Unless your wrist is really a mess the kick from a finish gun should not be to bad.

Your best protection form wrist strain will be a 1/4" soft air hose. These small guns will work fine with the light flexable hose.

I use SENCO or Makita hose--You probably do not need a hose this expensive. Depot started carrying a good looking 1/4 ' hose.
Loewes clear blue hose kinks-junk. 

Bed time for me--check your old posts-Look for Basswood--MIKE


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Thanks, Mike*

I realize that only the light crown that can be nailed with an 18, and then only if I have a nailer that will shoot 2" brads. 

Much of what I am putting up is what Gary Katz calls bigger than light duty and he uses a 15 for it. I was wondering if the weight and kick of a 15 was so much more than a 16 that I would be saving much as far as strain on my wrist. But no, my wrist isn't that bad. I would be more concerned if I used a nailer a lot for my living, but I will only be using it on a less frequent basis. 

Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with the Ridgid brad nailer. For crown though, I use a 15 gauge angle nailer. I've got a Senco that I've had for years (no oil) and a newer model Senco (package deal at HD for like $159.00 with a brad & stapler) that has to be oiled. Not a big deal, just a couple of drops prior to use. I've also got Paslodes for small jobs, but not cost effective for DIY. I sympathize with the wrist pain, and I think the best option would be to look for a lighter weight gun than "split hairs" between 15 or 16 gauge nails. I don't think that will make much of a difference. If you're like me, the weight of the gun will be the difference (I have some arthritis that flares up occasionally). Look for a magnesium frame maybe to cut weight. Compressors run the gamut, I've got a 3 Craftsman (various sizes) that I've had for a long time. Ridgid also sells a good hose that resists kinking (available at HD). Just my $.02....


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks bjbatlanta

(Began to address you by the first 2 letters of your moniker, and realized that didn't play well)

I am pretty well sold that I at least need a 16 and am better off with a 15, a 15 would be best but the gauge of the gun is not so important given the wrist concern, and it isn't that bad, as is the weight. A young guy at the HD also told me to replace the included hose with a lighter or longer one, not sure which, as the weight of the gun isn't so much a problem as the weight and drag of the hose. Senco's sure are popular.

I am waiting for the after Thanksgiving sales to see what is offered. Hopefully I can get a package deal. Depends what is in the combo. Ideally, an angle 15, 2" brad gun, and a pressor. Wouldn't mind paying a few more bucks for a pinner. They like to include staplers but I wouldn't have much use for that. (But learned yesterday that it can be handy for a few things. Unfortunately, a lot of combos come with shorty brad guns (1-1/4")

Take care of that wrist.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh yes, the "pinner" comes in quite handy. Bought a Porter Cable for $100.00 a while back just for those little returns that always split with a brad. Good hunting for a deal....


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*This combo is tempting*

BJB,

HD has a Porter Cable combo for $269 including

Pancake pressor
16 gauge straight nailer handling up to 2-1/2"
18 gauge brad gun, but only handles 1-3/8" nails
crown stapler
the pinner you bought

What is odd is that the HD just put out a PC combo kit with a pressor and a 1-1/4 18 gauge brad gun. Why shave off 1/16th of an inch. I think PC is redesgning guns and notice that the 16 gauge in the combo above is a model newer than the straight nailer they habe in another kit in the store. Tha one is $10 more and doesn't include the pinner. The diff between the stright 16 guns is that the one in the kit with the pinner doesn't requre oiling.

I am waitng to see if they offer a similar kit with a 15. Probably won't happen. 

Lowes has a pretty good deal on a Bostitch set with a 2" 18 gauge brad gun and pancake pressor for $189. I am leary of it as it has gotten either rave or wrotten reviews on the internet. I take rave reviews with a grain of sale.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

For homeowner use, the PC is probably a great deal, especially including the pinner. I've seen same deal from time to time. Just don't need more more guns (already handing down to my older boys the ones I replace). I have a friend that has a PC compressor (older model) and the only "down side" I see with it is it is quite noisy. Likely something that's been addressed by now, but even if not, for limited use not a "deal breaker". Only thing I'd like to see is an angle nailer rather than straight which makes it easier to get into tight spots, but for the money..... I've got a Bostitch framing nailer which I've had for years with no problem (other than needing a new trigger valve a couple of years back) and a brad nailer/stapler that I don't use much. I prefer the Ridgid brad gun (longer capacity) and I really don't use staples that much. Again as far as the compressor, I can't say. I really want to upgrade my compressor(s), but I can't justify it until one takes a dump. My Craftsman pancake is probably 15 years old, but a few small parts (gaskets mainly) here and there keeps it running fine.
Best of luck in your search for the "ultimate combo".


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*No brand loyalty*

If I don't see a package deal that really makes sense, I will probably pick up a cheapie pancake pressor from whoever, a Hitachi 18 GA firing 2" nails, and perhaps a Senco angle 15. I will have to forego the pinner for the time being.

Meanwhile, I have been playing around with the old coping saw. It takes some practice but is doable.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> SENCO-Made in USA. A used SFN40 will be worth a search--The new Chinese Senco's are nothing special.
> 
> Oil or no oil? No difference as long as you remember to oil it.


What about a Senco FinishPro41XP new from an HD for about $130 with the 2 year warranty?











Here are the specs. Weight is only 4 pounds.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Got the Senco*

Picked up that Senco FinishProXP41 marked down form $199.00 to $149.00, to which an additional 10% was taken off by the HD that honored my Lowe's coupon. Came with plastic case and nails. Not a Demo. The guy picked out one still in factory wrapping to make sure it wasn't a return and had never even been opened. Said they were markjed down because they didn't move fast enough for that store. (The same guy admited to me that he just buys cheap stuff from Harbor Freight and has never had a problem.)

I guess it is time to grab some wood and get to work on hanging the croen, statrting with one of the simpler rooms of my house. Thanks to all for your helpful advice. I feel like I got a Lexus when all I needed was a Chevy.


----------



## DyerWolf (May 5, 2007)

Looks like I read this too late... I was going to recommend this 18v Dewalt Cordless, which I find to be very handy (and it retains a good charge!).


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*DyerWolf*

No, you are not too late, since I was aware fo the DeWalt cordless. It looks good bur I passed on it for a myiad of reasons. Primarily I needed a pressor and for my DIY projects the convenience of a cordless isn't worth that much to me. Fact is I always am reluctant to adopt the new fangled technology (microwave, computers. Got them years after everyone else)But thank you for your input. Then again it there is the money and as it is I spent enough.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Klawman said:


> .....Picked up that Senco FinishProXP41 marked down form $199.00 to $149.00.....


 Klaw, you got DEAL, congrats.
Let us know how it works out.
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are going to be glad you have that gun. Two thumbs up!!


My first sfn40 cost over $300 -16 YEARS AGO.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Bob and Mike,

Thanks, this is one purchase I have made without even coming close to having buyr's remorse. Of course, I didn't have time to look at it until late last night and only realized 3 minutes before HD closed that it didn't come with nails. Got it at 3 minutes to closing two nights earlier and could have easily picked them up that day, when I grabbed a swivel npt fitting at HD. NOw I wait until tomorrow to let the games begin.


----------



## Baron (Jan 6, 2009)

Senco for me too.
Have had my oiless compressor for about 10 yeas and the gun to. Senco is quiet, Light, powerful and seldom jambs all the things that big popular brand is not. 

I have only my coil nailer that is bostich...only because it hasn't been thrown out like the rest of them yet........as soon as it get's to that "I'm just a partial nail starter phase", its into the trash; weighs nearly as much as a cement block.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Senco/Hitachi*

I can see why you like the Senco, Baron. I am more function oriented and hve been planning on a Hitachi for a 2" 18 gauge, since it looks good and one is currently selling for $59, I beleve, at Lowes. If possible I would stretch some to stay with Senco.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Klaw--What ever brand of brad gun you get make sure it has a 'trap door' to clear a jamb.

I do not believe that the Senco has one -You may not have jambs often-however trim is nailed in the same place as the drywall screws are hidden. 
Just a thought. Mike


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I have heard of better stud finders that are supposed to tell if there are pipes or wires in a spot, and possibly they can detedt drywall screws, but I am not getting one and how long until I hit a drywall screw is jsut a numbers game and my number will come up.


----------



## dale's nails (Nov 8, 2009)

*nailers*

maybe picking out a nailer is like picking out a hammer. there really isn't a universal "right one". maybe the right one is the right one for you. like a hammer, check them out,,, hold it. does it feel comfortable, is it too heavy? pick out a gun that (over time) can be easily serviced. dont by a gun that requires out of the ordinary nails. it's nice when you can go just about anywhere and get your nails. for crown moulding i would use an 18 guage 11/2' nail, thinner the better. they're all good. bostich,paslode, senco,etc. it's like hammers. years ago i swore by a 20 oz. true temper "rocket" as the best hammer that ever was. my brother swore by a "plumb"22oz. who's to say? we all are.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Set the nailer up to the little Craftsman pressor and put some scrap up on the wall for my wife to use as a guide to select a profile for a rather small dining room with 9" ceilings. She picked and I picked up some 5-1/4 ultrilght mdf with a rather classic profile. I will let it breathe a couple of days before hanging. The gun is like magic compared to nail and hammer. Just hold it in place, squeeze the trigger and a nail is perfectly set leaving a tiny hole for spackling.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

It feels Good when a new technique or a new tool makes the job go easier.

But it feels *GREAT!* when going from a Hand Drive to a Gun.
.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tilt Box*

Bob,

It was almost more than great. What do you think about the digital angle gauges for setting revelk angles of saw blades? I am looking at a little $40 job that supposedly lets you monitor the angle as you change the blade tilt. If I understand correctly, it is accurate to 1/10th of a degree.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

At the Nov 1st *'Wood' *Show in Costa Mesa, *Peachtree* had the biggest display on the floor including:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/dixie_angle_gauge.htm
.


----------

